# If you're heading to Pebble..



## Multnomah (Feb 18, 2018)

Yet another retail store in Carmel Valley closes.😔 The iconic Robert Talbott Store with its impeccable clothing has been a cornerstone for the Village for over 50 Years!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have not been back to the Peninsula or CV in ages.


----------



## Multnomah (Feb 18, 2018)

ran23 said:


> I have not been back to the Peninsula or CV in ages.


Wills Fargo is closed in the Village as well. It's yet another wine tasting place now.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I grew up near Monterey, now I can't afford the taxes.


----------

